# how to train puppy to sleep by himself



## exacto (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I Have 14 almost 15 week old GSP and he is crate trained. His crate is in my bedroom, right next to my bed so he can easily see/smell me. The problem is that he will only sleep in his crate if i am in the room also sleeping. How can I make him sleep in his crate even when im not there with him? What do i do if he whines?


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Morning 
What id do is move the crate to where you want to put him in the future. Are you taking him out during the night to go toilet?

If you know he can go the whole night with out needing to go toilet then let him whine. If he whines and you comfort him he will realise that whining = comfort. Ignore him and after 30 mins or so he will fall asleep as he realises he wont get your attention from whining. The pup should stop whining at night in about a week when he realises, night time is sleep time 

If you are not sure that he can go the whole night with out needing to go toilet then this may be a reason why he is whining/not sleeping. 

My pups 11 weeks old and can not go the whole night with out needing to go toilet. He does not whine now (he did for about 4 days when i got him). But i place a puppy pad down and leave the crate door open so he can come out, relieve himself and then go back into the crate


----------



## exacto (Jul 10, 2012)

he can hold his poop/pee for about 5 hours, but i just feel bad that he whines for so long. i wake up with him at about 5:00 every morning to take him out to go potty.
thanks


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

dylano said:


> My pups 11 weeks old and can not go the whole night with out needing to go toilet. He does not whine now (he did for about 4 days when i got him). But i place a puppy pad down and leave the crate door open so he can come out, relieve himself and then go back into the crate


I would get rid of the puppy pad and take the puppy outside. He is learning to both go inside the house and also leaving the door open and leaving out something that could be chewed are both potentially dangerous.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

exacto said:


> Hey guys, I Have 14 almost 15 week old GSP and he is crate trained. His crate is in my bedroom, right next to my bed so he can easily see/smell me. The problem is that he will only sleep in his crate if i am in the room also sleeping. How can I make him sleep in his crate even when im not there with him? What do i do if he whines?


If you know he does not have to go to the bathroom, you ignore the whining and reward the puppy when he is being quiet and peaceful in the crate. Don't get him all exceited, up just wait until there is a pause for a few seconds and say "good quiet" and give him a small treat. It can be rattling but the sooner you do this the better things will be. Honest.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I know it's hard, but you definitely need to let him whine a bit and he will settle down eventually. You can also try putting a t-shirt or something else with your scent in his crate with him. This might comfort him a little more.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

exacto said:


> Hey guys, I Have 14 almost 15 week old GSP and he is crate trained. His crate is in my bedroom, right next to my bed so he can easily see/smell me. The problem is that he will only sleep in his crate if i am in the room also sleeping. How can I make him sleep in his crate even when im not there with him? What do i do if he whines?


Of course he whines when crated and you aren't with him. Normal pack behavior, he's trying to tell his 'stupid human' that they forgot him in the other room.

Plus, do you remember when you were young and your mom put you to bed for a daytime nap and you weren't tired? Did you always 100% go to sleep every day? I didn't!! :wild:

Exercise is a huge help because it will tire them out so they tend to fuss less and fall asleep because they truly are exhausted. Most of us don't exercise them enough for this because we are pretty busy during the day. OFF leash exercise, training, socialization (puppy classes are a huge help too).

For me, I only crate at night, if I'm not home, or if I need a brief break to get something done and can't keep an eye on the puppy. Otherwise, it's closed doors and babygates to keep the puppy in the room with me. My goal is to housebreak my pup outdoors. I NEVER teach them too pee indoors on a peepad, then have to 'break' them of what I just TAUGHT them by now wanting them to only go outdoors. Rather cut out the middle step and save $$$$ on peepads by paying attention to my puppy and taking them outside many times during the day.


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I would get rid of the puppy pad and take the puppy outside. He is learning to both go inside the house and also leaving the door open and leaving out something that could be chewed are both potentially dangerous.


he has an indoor run which has his crate inside, nothing else he can chew. And i have tried to take him out during the night but he never goes when i take him out. I have changed times during the night over a few weeks but he still doesnt go. Its improving though. He only goes pee over night where as 2 weeks ago he used to pee and poop over night


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

dylano said:


> he has an indoor run which has his crate inside, nothing else he can chew. And i have tried to take him out during the night but he never goes when i take him out. I have changed times during the night over a few weeks but he still doesnt go. Its improving though. He only goes pee over night where as 2 weeks ago he used to pee and poop over night


Are you actively 'teaching' him to poo/pee outdoors? Or just thinking he'll get it on his own?

I go out each and every time my pup does. I encourage and make the 'go pee pee' noises until she goes and the milli-sec she squats I praise quietly and when she's done we have a puppy party. It's PERFECTLY clear to her I'm pleased when she 'goes' outdoors. 

Since I'm with her 100% of the time she's not crated, and I 'catch' her when she squats indoors so can give the 'uh uh' with the carrying out doors, she UNDERSTANDS that indoors isn't so great but OUTDOORS mom seems to love. So she learns because I'm actively part of the teaching.


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

exacto said:


> Hey guys, I Have 14 almost 15 week old GSP and he is crate trained. His crate is in my bedroom, right next to my bed so he can easily see/smell me. The problem is that he will only sleep in his crate if i am in the room also sleeping. How can I make him sleep in his crate even when im not there with him? What do i do if he whines?


We had ours in the bedroom for the first month but eventually moved her downstairs because it was too hot for her upstairs. The first two nights we had her I did comfort her when she whined....I knew she was just missing her littermates. Once she got really used to us by about day 3 I stopped comforting her and she's been quiet ever since. I think if you do its just giving them the attention they are seeking, and ignoring really does work no matter how hard it can be. 

Keeping them occupied with exercise or play the last hour before bedtime is really important too. My pup is usually happy to go to her crate because she's tuckered out. 

Also, try using the crate for her naps during the day, maybe move it to the kitchen or living room? That way it doesn't always mean being left alone...it just means sleepy time.


----------

